# Any woodworkers here? or construction guys?



## richg99 (Jan 30, 2018)

From my local fishing site 2coolfishing.com I just added it to my phone! If you load it up, go to HELP to see how easy it is to use. richg99

Useful app for the shop
We find more and more uses in the shop for smart phones. For example, calculating fractions no longer gives me a headache since discovering this free app: *Fraction Calculator Plus from Digitalchemy*. Type in fractions just like you'd write them, and it gives a fractional total, and includes the decimal equivalent! What apps are you finding useful for the shop?


----------



## water bouy (Jan 30, 2018)

Nice site. I use my phone to calculate tax on c.o.d jobs. It can do thousands of things but it's not much good for talking.


----------



## Johnny (Jan 30, 2018)

fractions ??? no worries here, I just round them off to the nearest inch.


<<<- - - - says this guy with one eye




.


----------



## KMixson (Jan 31, 2018)

I use a couple of apps that help me in my work. Three are Bosch Converter, Unit Converter or ConvertPad. They make it easy to convert weights, measures, volumes, temps and others into the format you are looking for. 

Another app I use a lot is aCar which I can get all of my information on the vehicles I work on listed for each vehicle. I can list the VIN #'s, Part #'s, general description of the vehicle and other notable items for each vehicle. It makes it easy when I am out and about and someone ask me for a VIN # for a certain vehicle I am working on. I am responsible for a fleet of trucks so it works very well. 

Other apps I use are Smart Ruler, Garage Buddy Pro, Resistor Calculator and Magnifier.


----------



## PGRChaplain (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm a Retired Carpenter/Superintendent, still pretty good at Fractions in my head. The Amish refered to 3/16" as Three Little Bitty Marks! Their not all Master Craftsman, I know a couple Amish Hacks.


----------

